# L245 hydraulic issue



## abeconnally (Mar 30, 2019)

Ok, so I posted before about my 3 pt lift not working:
https://www.tractorforum.com/threads/l245-dt-3pt-wont-lift.49073/

I finally took it to the shop and they changed all my cylinder orings and seals and a couple of other small things in the rear hydraulics. Flushed the lines, made sure everything was back together correctly, and it worked.

So, got the tractor home, and the 3 point was working right away. But after about an hour, it started acting up. It will raise, but it is very jerky and slow. It won't lift much weight. It is slow to respond. 

When the tractor cools down, it seems to work good again, when warmed up, slow and barely lifts, sometimes it doesn't lift at all.

Today, I worked with it some, and I noticed, if I put the tractor in neutral and let it idle a bit, the lift will raise, though it's slow and jerky.

Is this my hydraulic pump going out? I am thinking that when that oil is cold, it's thicker, and maybe when it warms up, it's getting by some pump seals or something.


----------

